# Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

						Noctua hat über seinen Twitter-Kanal ein Bild geteilt, das den Ausschnitt eines unveröffentlichten CPU-Kühlers mit sieben Heatpipes zeigt. Die Anordnung spricht für einen 120-mm-Turmkühler, der auf den Einsatz von zwei NF-A12x25-Lüftern ausgelegt ist. Gezeigt wurde ein solches Modell bereits auf der Computex 2018. Der damals anvisierte Preis: 100 Euro.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*


----------



## takan (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

hach ich liebe es im high end markt.
los bringen wir eine zusätzliche heatpipe an. 
frage mich wieso die erst 2019 damit rauskommen 
also das teil hat eine heatpipe mehr, als deren aktueller top of the line kühler?
ich mach mal meine glasskugel an und phrophezeie ein neues top of the line produkt mit auch einer heatpipe mehr.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Für etwas mehr bekomme ich schon eine AIO und das mit hübscheren Lüftern. 

Der neue "Premium-CPU-Kühler" kann von mir aus noch so leise sein, mein Rechner steht unterm Tisch, aber 100€ für son Furz sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Andrej (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Für den Preis muss er schon auf dem Niveau des Noctua NH-D15 sein.


----------



## Bevier (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Für die Vorteile, die er gegenüber einem 30 €-Modell hat (vielleicht 1,5 Kelvin bessere Temps), einfach viel zu teuer. Bei Luftkühlern lohnt sich der Aufpreis kaum, selbst Einstiegsklasse erreichen vollkommen ausreichende Leistungen, mehr als 50 € lohnen sich mMn einfach nicht. Dann steckt man das Geld lieber in eine AIO...


----------



## Gizfreak (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Chromax D15 holen aber wenn die Temperaturen stimmen die Nocuta zur Computex im Vergleich zu ihrem jetzigen Topmodell gezeigt haben wird es der neue U12. Die Leistung eines D15 und trotzdem nur 120mm Lüfter, das ist schon eine Ansage!


----------



## yummycandy (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Für etwas mehr bekomme ich schon eine AIO und das mit hübscheren Lüftern.
> 
> Der neue "Premium-CPU-Kühler" kann von mir aus noch so leise sein, mein Rechner steht unterm Tisch, aber 100€ für son Furz sehe ich nicht.



Nur kühlt die AiO auch kaum besser und ist meist sogar lauter. Hübscher mag sie sein, wobei das wohl eher subjektiv und bei geschlossenen Gehäusen nicht relevant ist.


----------



## Chicago (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Die Qualität und der Service stimmt.
Ich habe mir 2009 einen Athlon X2 7750BE zusammen mit meinem NH C12P geholt. Diesen nutze ich, dank Montagekit (kostete 7,49) jetzt auf meinem R5 1600 mit dem selben Lüfter (kein schleifen oder klackern wahrzunehmen).
Hatte da zwischen nen Intel E8500 und nen Athlon X4 630 verbaut.
Denke, hätte ich damals nicht zu Noctua gegriffen, hätte ich wahrscheinlich jetzt für den R5 1600 einen neuen kaufen müssen.

Das ist jetzt meine Erfahrung mit Noctua.

MfG Chicago


----------



## Crashingbear (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Hab mir damals den NH-D15 für meinen 6700K gegönnt und es nie bereut. Mitgeliefertes Werkzeug, etliche Chipsatzadapter, 6Jahre Garantie, Ich kann Adaptersets nachkaufen wenn Ich mal was brauch und und und. Scheiß auf die Lüfterfarbe. xD  AiO hatte Ich damals mal (Corsair, wenn Ich mich recht erinnere) und die war um einiges lauter als der Noctua und RGB brauch Ich nicht.  Daher, in meine PC´s kommt nur noch diese Marke.  Ich hör das Ding nie, muss mich um nichts kümmern und hab ewig Ruhe.  Wenn der Neue an die Leistung vom "Großen" rankommt, Respekt. Ich bin bloß bei diesen neuen Lüftern (NF-A12x25) noch ein klein wenig skeptisch. Ich mein... 0,5mm Spaltmaß... Das ist schon echt ne Marke. Da reicht doch bald das kleinste Schmutzpartikel, damit da was blockiert, oder täusch Ich mich da?


----------



## BeaverCheese (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Hoffentlich bringen sie noch die schwarzen Kühler auf den Markt.


----------



## T-MAXX (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Kann man überhaupt noch was an Kühlern verbessern?
Es gibt ja viele verschiedene Kühlersorten Formen und Farben.

Dieser Kühler sieht auch nicht anders aus als andere Kühler.

Ich finde kann nichts Neues erwarten.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Crashingbear schrieb:


> ch bin bloß bei diesen neuen Lüftern (NF-A12x25) noch ein klein wenig skeptisch. Ich mein... 0,5mm Spaltmaß... Das ist schon echt ne Marke. Da reicht doch bald das kleinste Schmutzpartikel, damit da was blockiert, oder täusch Ich mich da?



Schmutzpartikel sind kleiner und würden den Lüfter sicher nicht blockieren. Habe die x25 seid Release in Betrieb, imo die besten Lüfter derzeit


----------



## yingtao (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



takan schrieb:


> hach ich liebe es im high end markt.
> los bringen wir eine zusätzliche heatpipe an.
> frage mich wieso die erst 2019 damit rauskommen
> also das teil hat eine heatpipe mehr, als deren aktueller top of the line kühler?
> ich mach mal meine glasskugel an und phrophezeie ein neues top of the line produkt mit auch einer heatpipe mehr.



Mehr Heatpipes alleine bringen irgendwann nichts mehr, weil man die Wärme aus den Heatpipes nicht mehr schnell genug weg bekommt und die Heatpipes müssen auf den Heatspreader passen. Beim neuen Kühler ist es das Zusammenspiel zwischen mehr Heatpipes, engeren Lamellenabstand und Lüftern mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und gleichzeitig geringer Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## Palmdale (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Bin ja mal gespannt, verwende selbst ausschließlich Noctua in den Familien PCs. Gute Adresse zum Kaufen ist zudem der eigene Online Shop auf ebay mit b-Ware (geöffnete Verpackung)


----------



## iGameKudan (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn es mittelfristig mal NF-A14x25 gäbe, die würde ich mir recht gerne auf den MO-RA basteln... Auch wenn das wohl etwas teuer werden dürfte.


----------



## Ion (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Solange die diese hässlichen Farben beibehalten, können die Kühler so viel leisten wie sie wollen, die kommen mir nicht in den Rechner.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Die Lüfter sind einsame Spitze, aber leider auch extrem teuer. Da kosten die beiden Lüfter mehr als der Kühler.
Und sonderlich groß ist der Kühler jetzt wirklich nicht, da hat es einfach nicht genügend Oberfläche. 

Ist mmn. zu teuer.
Ich würde lieber einen NH-D15 Nachfolger mit diesen Lüftern als 14cm Version für den Preis sehen.


----------



## Crashingbear (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Ion schrieb:


> Solange die diese hässlichen Farben beibehalten, können die Kühler so viel leisten wie sie wollen, die kommen mir nicht in den Rechner.



Das kann man sehen wie man möchte. Mir zum Beispiel ist RGB völlig egal. Ich hab mein Define R5 Gehäuse, 2 gute Lüfter vorne, 1hinten und den NH-D15 auf der CPU. Ich hör mein Rechner nie. Völlige Stille. Es sei denn Ich spiel wirklich mal für 5 oder 6 Stunden durchgehend, dann hört man ein leises Rauschen. Ein netter, schneller und effizienter Kasten, der neben meinem PC auf dem Boden steht und gut ist. Da gehn mir die Farben der Lüfter sonstwo vorbei xD Wenn Ich Diskokugel will schalt Ich mein Ambilight am Fernsehen an *lach* Aber wie heißt es doch? Jedem das Seine, die Geschmäcker sind verschienden. Und das ist gut so = )


----------



## Ion (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



> Mir zum Beispiel ist RGB völlig egal.


Wer redet von RGB. Ich wünsche mir Lüfter in "normalen" Farben. 
Und nicht diese Mischung aus Braun und Pink oder was das darstellen soll.


----------



## dynastes (18. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Mittlerweile gibt es doch Chromax-Lüfter von Noctua, die ganz "normal" in schwarz kommen. Oder günstigere Lüfter in grau. Lediglich diese Flaggschiff-120mm-Lüfter komme noch ausschließlich in den Markenfarben. Was mich persönlich allerdings auch nicht stört - im Gegenteil, bestückt man den ganzen Rechner mit dieser Ventilatoren, finde ich, dass das durchaus etwas hat. Aber das ist selbstverständlich Geschmackssache 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mir den neuen "U12-type" Kühler mit A12x25-Bestückung mal ansehen wollen. 100 Euro wäre allerdings äußerst happig, wenn auch konsequent wenn man bedenkt, dass die Lüfter selbst schon 50-60 Euro kosten würden. Ich wüsste es dennoch zu schätzen, wenn Noctua letztlich etwas "Mengenrabatt" einräumen und wenigstens auf 90 oder (besser) 80 Euro runtergehen würde. Es ist ja schließlich nicht so, als wäre das nicht bereits ein Premium-Preis für einen relativ kleinen Luftkühler.


----------



## yummycandy (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Ion schrieb:


> Wer redet von RGB. Ich wünsche mir Lüfter in "normalen" Farben.
> Und nicht diese Mischung aus Braun und Pink oder was das darstellen soll.



Wo ist da was pink?


----------



## IceKillFX57 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Die Farbe der Lüfter zumindest bei diesem Modell hat etwas mit dem Material zutun. Würde diese eine andere Farbe haben, so würde irgendwann der Lüfter in den Rahmen fahren.


----------



## ForeShadow (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Mag sein, dass der kommende Noctua Kühler möglichweise gut ist, aber bei diesen Preisen, da stelle ich mir schon die Frage, ob ich nicht gleich einen Enermax AquaFusion 240 kaufen sollte. Gegen so einen Wasserkühler hat kein Luftkühler die Hauch einer Chance. Die Kühlleistung ist nun mal entscheiden!

Zudem ist der Preis wesentlich attraktiver!

Lohnt sich das noch, wenn der Lüftkühler teurer ist, als ein Wasserkühler und zudem schlechter kühlt?????


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Der Kühlunterschied beim bisherigen Primus NH-D15 gegenüber einer 240er AiO ist minimal (2-3°C) und so ein Premium-Turmkühler hat in der Regel ein viel längeres Leben als eine AiO.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Nur der Marktführer kann sich diese 70er Jahre Farbgebung leisten. Jeder andere Hersteller wäre schon pleite. Wie schwer kann es denn sein etwas schwarzes Granulat beizumischen bei der Herstellung? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich dadurch die Eigenschaften so verändern (...bin aber auch kein Chemiker).


----------



## raumich (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Braune Lüfter die Lila oder blau  angeleuchetet werden? Finde ich immernoch nicht geil. Wenn Noctua meint, sie müssten aus Tradition an ihren häßlichen Farben festhalten, dann werden sie mich wohl nie als Kunden gewinnen. Und ja... ich weiß, das sie mittlerweile auch neutralere Farben haben, diese Lüfter bündeln sie aber nicht standardmässig mit den Kühlern und so werden die eh schon hochpreisigen Kühler noch teurer. Ich habe gern das Beste vom Besten aber nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## Vhailor (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Eben, sehe ich auch so. Ich bastel mir auch grade ein zukünftiges System zusammen. Insofern gerne her mit Highend Luft-Kühlern. Aber ich sehe es bestimmt nicht ein, den halben Preis für so eine braune Pampe draufgehen zu lassen. Wenn ich mir selber noch anständige Lüfter dazu kaufen muss, lohnt doch das ganze Produkt nichts. Da kann es noch so gut sein.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



yummycandy schrieb:


> Wo ist da was pink?



Also ich hätte die Farben jetzt mit (Tschuldigung)  Kotz- und Kackbraun beschrieben .


----------



## Heumond (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



raumich schrieb:


> Ich habe gern das Beste vom Besten aber nicht um jeden Preis.



In welchem Bereich gibt es denn das Beste vom Besten ohne dafür einen besonders hohen Preis zu bezahlen?




Vhailor schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe es bestimmt nicht ein, den halben Preis für so eine braune Pampe draufgehen zu lassen. Wenn ich mir selber noch anständige Lüfter dazu kaufen muss,


Nun, ein anständiger Lüfter sollte doch vor allem in den Punkten Lautstärke, Luftdurchsatz und Haltbarkeit gut abschneiden. Dafür wird ein Lüfter gebaut, der Rest ist Nebensache. Du suchst jedoch einen hübschen(in welcher Art auch immer) Lüfter, anständig sind die verbauten Lüfter definitiv.


----------



## empy (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



yummycandy schrieb:


> Wo ist da was pink?



Pink ist das neue Beige.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



ForeShadow schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass der kommende Noctua Kühler möglichweise gut ist, aber bei diesen Preisen, da stelle ich mir schon die Frage, ob ich nicht gleich einen Enermax AquaFusion 240 kaufen sollte. Gegen so einen Wasserkühler hat kein Luftkühler die Hauch einer Chance. Die Kühlleistung ist nun mal entscheiden!
> 
> Zudem ist der Preis wesentlich attraktiver!
> 
> Lohnt sich das noch, wenn der Lüftkühler teurer ist, als ein Wasserkühler und zudem schlechter kühlt?????



Zur Aquafusion kann ich mangels Test noch nichts sagen, aber zumindest die Liqfusion 240 ist teurer und lautheitsbereinigt schwächer als ein Dark Rock Pro 4, ein NH-D15, ein Le Grand Macho oder ein Frio Silent Extreme Dual.


----------



## empy (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Gibt es eigentlich die ersten Langzeitaussagen zu AIOs? Wartungsfreiheit schön und gut, aber irgendwann werden die doch auch mal den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## roxxnplotz (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Meine Pumpe hat nach 3 Monaten angefangen zu scheppern wie ein Baby mit ner Rassel in der Hand. Kann Pech sein, war auf jedenfall beschissen hoch 10.  Hat zwar noch gut gekühlt und 4790k auf 4,8 stabil bei 60 grad gehalten, aber eben laut wie Hulle.


----------



## BeaverCheese (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Meine Enermax Liqtech 240 läuft seit fast vier Jahren immer noch zuverlässig und flüsterleise.


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



empy schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die ersten Langzeitaussagen zu AIOs? Wartungsfreiheit schön und gut, aber irgendwann werden die doch auch mal den Geist aufgeben.


War mal ein netter und äußerst informativer Artikel in der PCGH-Print,
als eine AiO die Ur-Titan des Herrn Kollegen Vötter schrottete.

"Ewig" halten die nicht, wenn Wasser, dann schon Custom...


PS: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasse...Videos/Rache-an-Raffs-Wasserkuehlung-1231981/


----------



## empy (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> War mal ein netter und äußerst informativer Artikel in der PCGH-Print,
> als eine AiO die Ur-Titan des Herrn Kollegen Vötter schrottete.



Muss vor der Zeit gewesen sein, in der ich über eine Wasserkühlung nachgedacht habe. Ich komme auch wieder mehr und mehr davon ab, seit ich merke, wie problemlos der 9700K sich mit Luft kühlen lässt, wenn man ihm ein passendes Powerlimit setzt. Dank dem Lot habe ich mit dem weniger Probleme als mit dem Zahnpasta-Haswell.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



empy schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die ersten Langzeitaussagen zu AIOs? Wartungsfreiheit schön und gut, aber irgendwann werden die doch auch mal den Geist aufgeben.



Das hängt stark von den Baureihen ab. Es gibt immer mal wieder welche, die gehäuft nach wenigen Monaten oder 1-2 Jahren mit rasselnden oder ausfallenden Pumpen negativ auffallen. Aber die meisten scheinen ihre 5-7 Jahre problemlos zu machen. Danach greift dann irgendwann doch die Diffusion und die Füllung trocknet zu weit ein – je nach System ein paar Jahre früher oder später. Ewig hält keine Wasserkühlung ohne Wartung, aber für die Lebensdauer eines Systems reichen die "wartungsfreien" KoWaKüs in der Regel aus. Auch viele OEMs verbauen einfache Modelle mittlerweile in der zweiten oder dritten Generation, alzu hoch können die Rückläuferzahlen wegen vorzeitigen Ausfällen also nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auch viele OEMs verbauen einfache Modelle mittlerweile in der zweiten oder dritten Generation, alzu hoch können die Rückläuferzahlen wegen vorzeitigen Ausfällen also nicht gewesen sein.


Naja, die meisten haben 2 oder 3 Jahre Garantie, das werden die AiO  schon aushalten und danach kann es dem Hersteller ja egal sein.


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



empy schrieb:


> passendes Powerlimit... Dank dem Lot habe ich mit dem weniger Probleme als mit dem Zahnpasta-Haswell.


Ach, halb so schlimm. Mein 4790K wurde geköpft, mit Flüssigmetall versehen, HS wurde plan und dünn geschliffen,
dann macht ein "entfesselter" auch keine Probs.. bin aber unter Wasser.


----------



## sav (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Der NH-U12A wurde offiziell vorgestellt.

Noctua


----------



## empy (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Bevier schrieb:


> Für die Vorteile, die er gegenüber einem 30 €-Modell hat (vielleicht 1,5 Kelvin bessere Temps), einfach viel zu teuer.



Ich kann mir irgendwie auch nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass dieser Kühler anderen Kühlern der Klasse so wahnsinnig überlegen ist. Da würde ich vermutlich eher einfach einen von den Lüftern auf meinen jetzigen 120er-Tower klemmen.


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...


Ned schreiben, TESTEN!


----------



## dynastes (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



empy schrieb:


> Ich kann mir irgendwie auch nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass dieser Kühler anderen Kühlern der Klasse so wahnsinnig überlegen ist. Da würde ich vermutlich eher einfach einen von den Lüftern auf meinen jetzigen 120er-Tower klemmen.



Der Preis ist hoch, unbestritten. Wie immer zeichnet sich Noctua aber besonders durch lange Herstellergarantie, allgemein sehr guten Support und hohe Qualität aus. Viele Selbstbauer zahlen den Aufpreis, der damit einhergeht, nach wie vor gerne. Und der jetzt offizielle U12A ist mir persönlich auch für 100 Euro tendenziell lieber als eine AIO zum gleichen Preis - oder auch teurer.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Bei Preis muss man bedenken, dass die beiden A12x25 schon ca 60€ kosten....aber klar 100€ sind viel, richtig viel.  Auf der anderen Seite, wie lange wird man das Teil wohl betreiben können, viele Jahre!


----------



## Illuminatus17 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Bin mit meinem U14S äußerst zufrieden. Kühlt meine Prozessoren seit knapp 2 Jahren, noch nie ein Problem gehabt, einfach schön leise das Teil. Werde mir dann für den Zen 2 ein Umrüstset für paar Euronen kaufen und dann läuft das Ding einfach weiter. Wunderbar!

Was die Farbe angeht, mir gefällt sie mittlerweile. Denke einer der wenigen Gründe dafür ist der Wiedererkennungswert - Noctua steht halt für sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## tallantis (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Joa ist teuer, aber den kauft man eben nur einmal und hat ihn für immer. Ich nutze meinen 12er seit 2008, dank der Kits alles kein Problem.


----------



## Gizfreak (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



dynastes schrieb:


> Der Preis ist hoch, unbestritten. Wie immer zeichnet sich Noctua aber besonders durch lange Herstellergarantie, allgemein sehr guten Support und hohe Qualität aus. Viele Selbstbauer zahlen den Aufpreis, der damit einhergeht, nach wie vor gerne. Und der jetzt offizielle U12A ist mir persönlich auch für 100 Euro tendenziell lieber als eine AIO zum gleichen Preis - oder auch teurer.



Sehe ich auch so, hab mir 2015 eine AiO um ca. 90€ geholt die zwar schön gut gekühlt hat allerdings schon nach wenigen Monaten zum Klackern angefangen hat. Mit meinem Umstieg auf Ryzen und AM4 habe ich sie dann in den HTPC verfrachtet da der Hersteller keine Umrüstkits angeboten hat und ich sie nicht auf meinem 2700X montieren kann. 100€ für einen Luftkühler sind zwar sehr, sehr viel Geld aber das zahle ich gerne für den Support von Noctua die bekannlich Umrüstkits für neue Sockel gratis zu Verfügung stellen. Dafür wird der Kühler wahrscheinlich auch den Großteil meiner PC-Komponenten überleben, das kann man nicht über viele AiOs behaupten.


----------



## wtfNow (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Mein *40€* Thermalright Macho hat auch ein kostenloses Umrüstkit auf AM4 bekommen und an der Qualität (Verarbeitung und (silent-)Leistung) habe ich nichts zu bemängeln, der wird locker ein Jahrzehnt ohne Murren überstehen.
Wofür sollte ich also mehr als das doppelte bei Noctua ausgeben? Nicht für einen besonderen "Support" sondern ~2°C kühlere Temperaturen... 
Leistung = top
Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis = ungenügend


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Ich bin immer noch zufrieden mit meinem prolimatech megahalems aber leider bekomme ich keine Umbau Kits mehr


----------



## dynastes (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Mein *40€* Thermalright Macho hat auch ein kostenloses Umrüstkit auf AM4 bekommen und an der Qualität (Verarbeitung und (silent-)Leistung) habe ich nichts zu bemängeln, der wird locker ein Jahrzehnt ohne Murren überstehen.
> Wofür sollte ich also mehr als das doppelte bei Noctua ausgeben? Nicht für einen besonderen "Support" sondern ~2°C kühlere Temperaturen...
> Leistung = top
> Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis = ungenügend



Wie gesagt, aktuell setze ich auch auf einen Thermalright-Kühler, namentlich auf den Le Grande Macho des Herstellers. Als jemand, der beide Hersteller in der Hand hatte, muss ich aber sagen, dass Noctua sich nochmal auf einem etwas anderen Level befindet. Der U14S in meinem Zweitrechner fühlt sich durchaus ein gutes Stück hochwertiger an. 

Ich möchte damit aber auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass man für Noctua einen Premiumaufschlag zahlt. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es dafür lediglich relativ gute Gründe - in jedem Fall bessere als es sie etwa für eine "Apple-Steuer" bei iPhones gibt


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Als Aufrüstmuffel verwende ich auch lieber einen Premiumluftkühler als eine Wasserkühlung. Eine Wasserkühlung ist in unseren Breitengraden für normales OC kompletter Overkill und Wasser in Kombination mit elektronischen Komponenten passt für mich einfach nicht zusammen - Lecks sind wohl eher selten, aber ausschließen kann man sie nie.


----------



## redeye5 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Ich bin viel mehr auf die 140 mm Version der neuen Lüfter gespannt und den zugehörigen Kühler.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ned schreiben, TESTEN!



Jajajaja... bin doch dabei. In die 05 kommt auf alle Fälle ein großer Vergleichstest; wenn ich es zeitlich irgendwie auf die Reihe bekomme vorher noch online eine Einzelauskoppelung.


----------



## XeL (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-U12A: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler für 100 Euro veröffentlicht [Update]*

Reicht der für den 9900k!? In nem beQuite Rev.2 Gehäuse?


----------



## Das_DinG (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Zu teuer...

Man sollte schon mit der Zeit gehen, an Kühlern fehlt es ja nicht wirklich, und auch nicht an günstige Alternativen.


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


>


Jo, aber ist ein Noctua.


----------



## Muxxer (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Noctua hin oder her im PC-Markt sind die Preise inzwischen echt frech geworden und eigentlich müsste man das teil mit AIO Waküs im gleichen Preisbereich gegen testen aber sie Garantiezeiträume sollteb zusammen passen


----------



## dynastes (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH-U12A: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler für 100 Euro veröffentlicht [Update]*



XeL schrieb:


> Reicht der für den 9900k!? In nem beQuite Rev.2 Gehäuse?



Vermutlich ja. Ohne Testwerte und ohne Eckdaten deiner (angedachten) Konfiguration des 9900K lässt sich das aber mit Sicherheit nicht im Detail beantworten. So oder so, der i9 ist für jeden Kühler eine potenzielle Herausforderung, einfach weil für die im OC-Betrieb anfallende Abwärme etwas zu wenig kühlbare Oberfläche vorhanden ist - der Kühler selbst kann da so leistungsfähig ausfallen wie er will.


----------



## noxious (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-KÃ¼hler steht in den StartlÃ¶chern*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch zufrieden mit meinem prolimatech megahalems aber leider bekomme ich keine Umbau Kits mehr


Für welchen Sockel?
Accessory | Prolimatech


----------



## Das_DinG (19. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> Jo, aber ist ein Noctua.



Achso ja, der Noctua-Chef hat wohl das alleinige Anrecht auf 5 Mercedes, statt nur auf 3....der Kunde zahlt das gerne mit


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-KÃ¼hler steht in den StartlÃ¶chern*



noxious schrieb:


> Für welchen Sockel?
> Accessory | Prolimatech



Danke für den Link aber ich habe die Black Series, da sind alle Montagehalterungen drin bis AM3+ und bis Intel 2011, aber nicht für AM4 etc., bzw. alle neueren Sockel(bei Intel würde es vieleicht noch klappen bei den einigen neueren Sockeln) sonst würde ich keinen anderen brauchen, auch bin ich der Meinung das mein Megahalem das 100 Euro Noctua Teil in die Schranken verweisen würde


----------



## Narbennarr (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Der Megahalems ist gut, aber ich denke nicht, dass er den Noctua ebenbürtig ist. Ich hab den Megahalems selbst , er ist gut aber leistungstechnisch nicht außergewöhnlich


----------



## dada82 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Mal davon abgesehen was der kann  Der ist wie die meisten anderen Alublöcke, die haben den damit auch nicht neu erfunden.
Ansonsten einfach nur pott hässlich das Ding  Farbliche nuancen wie Brechreiz!!

Wenn ich mal ein Gehäuse aus Hölzern mache dann kommt der Farblich vielleicht in Frage


----------



## empy (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



dynastes schrieb:


> Der Preis ist hoch, unbestritten. Wie immer zeichnet sich Noctua aber besonders durch lange Herstellergarantie, allgemein sehr guten Support und hohe Qualität aus. Viele Selbstbauer zahlen den Aufpreis, der damit einhergeht, nach wie vor gerne. Und der jetzt offizielle U12A ist mir persönlich auch für 100 Euro tendenziell lieber als eine AIO zum gleichen Preis - oder auch teurer.





dynastes schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, aktuell setze ich auch auf einen  Thermalright-Kühler, namentlich auf den Le Grande Macho des Herstellers.  Als jemand, der beide Hersteller in der Hand hatte, muss ich aber  sagen, dass Noctua sich nochmal auf einem etwas anderen Level befindet.  Der U14S in meinem Zweitrechner fühlt sich durchaus ein gutes Stück  hochwertiger an.



Alles schön und gut, kann ja auch jeder machen, wie er will. Ich meinte ja nur, dass ich nicht glaube, dass das ein technologisches Wunderwerk ist und ich nicht glaube, dass sich das Mehr an Qualität in der Praxis spürbar auswirkt. Den Lüftern traue ich gegenüber den normalerweise mitgelieferten schon deutliche Vorteile zu, aber ob man jetzt einen Thermalright-, EKL-, Bequiet oder eben Noctua-120-mm-Tower hat, wirkt sich wohl am meisten dadurch aus, wie lange man noch Umrüstkits bekommt, eventuell noch bei der Montage, wobei da die meisten Hersteller dazugelernt zu haben scheinen.

Naja, mal abwarten, was die Testergebnisse dazu sagen, vielleicht ist er ja doch leistungstechnisch weiter voraus, als ich denke.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Die Lüfter haben sich ja schon bewährt und machen quasi die Hälfte des Preises und bei Qualität, Support, Sockelunterstützung und Garantie bekommt man schon einiges geboten. Auf 6 oder 10 Jahre gerechnet, ist das doch kein Geld


----------



## empy (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Lüfter haben sich ja schon bewährt und machen quasi die Hälfte des Preises und bei Qualität, Support, Sockelunterstützung und Garantie bekommt man schon einiges geboten. Auf 6 oder 10 Jahre gerechnet, ist das doch kein Geld



Naja, 600€ wären auf 10 Jahre gerechnet auch nicht viel, würde ich trotzdem nicht ausgeben. 

Nein, ist schon ein guter Punkt. Mal gucken, ob der Leidensdruck im Sommer steigt und ob ich es doch mal mit Wasser versuchen will. Einerseits spannend, andererseits teuer und unter Umständen zu spannend. Und meistens vermutlich genau dann, wenn man es gerade gar nicht brauchen kann. Schwierig.


----------



## Arkintosz (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Ich denke, dass für Premium-Kühler immer ein Platz im Produktspektrum vorhanden ist und mehr Abwechslung, vor allem auch für die Threadripper-/EPYC-Plattform, schadet sicher nicht.

Die Zeiten, in denen Billig-Kühler unter 30€ noch besser als der Boxed-Lüfter waren, sind mit Ryzen zum Glück vorbei, was zu weniger unnötigem Müll und günstigeren Anschaffungskosten führt  Da ist es nicht so schlimm, und auch völlig verständlich, wenn sich ein paar PC-Enthusiasten ihren Premium-Kühler für 50-100€ dazukaufen.

Wie es bei Intel aussieht - ob sich da mittlerweile bei den Kühlern etwas zum Positiven gewendet hat - weiß ich leider nicht...


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Wie es bei Intel aussieht - ob sich da mittlerweile bei den Kühlern etwas zum Positiven gewendet hat - weiß ich leider nicht...


Die lassen den Boxed Kühler jetzt einfach weg. Ist in gewisser Weise ja auch positiv.


----------



## empy (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die lassen den Boxed Kühler jetzt einfach weg. Ist in gewisser Weise ja auch positiv.



Ich finde das Konzept von Boxed-Kühlern eh nicht so toll. Wenn man die Garantie mitnehmen wollte, musste man diesen Schrott noch mitnehmen. Und auch wenn sie besser sind, gibt es immer welche, die damit nichts anfangen wollen. Und es gibt gute und günstige Kühler. Auch wenn der neue Noctua jetzt als kompakt gehandelt wird, sind 120-mm-Kühler für einen Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikation immer noch an der Grenze zum Überdimensioniertsein.


----------



## Lexx (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Achso ja, der Noctua-Chef hat wohl das alleinige Anrecht auf 5 Mercedes, statt nur auf 3....der Kunde zahlt das gerne mit


Von mir aus soll er auch 100 haben, wenn er anständig wirtschaftet. Da Noctua seit über 10 Jahren quasi das "Maß aller Dinge" darstellt,
sie (für mich) durchaus leistbaren Gegenwert bieten und ein rein österreichisches Unternehmen ist, ja, dann zahl ich das als Kunde gerne.
Mein erster Kühler von denen ist heute noch in Betrieb, sowie die Lüfter bis heute betrieben noch immer wie am ersten Tag schnurren.
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Produkten... wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zweimal/teuer. 



Übrigens: Deine "Signatur" irritiert mich.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Der Megahalems ist gut, aber ich denke nicht, dass er den Noctua ebenbürtig ist. Ich hab den Megahalems selbst , er ist gut aber leistungstechnisch nicht außergewöhnlich



Kommt noch auf die Wahl der Lüfter drauf an, da der stock keine besitzt, ich habe 2*140er NB mit 1700 RPM die hört man bei Vollast sehr leise und ich habe Meshgitter im Tower, also da hört man schon dann so einiges und meinem Devil Canyon bei 4,7 Ghz nicht geköpft hält der bei Prime 95 stolze 75°C, Raumtemp um die 22°C


----------



## Das_DinG (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> Von mir aus soll er auch 100 haben, wenn er anständig wirtschaftet. Da Noctua seit über 10 Jahren quasi das "Maß aller Dinge" darstellt



Es ist nur ein Kühler, der auf einer CPU sitzt, das metallische schwere Ding muß nichts tun, da sind keine mechanischen Teile, die sich ständig bewegen müssen, es ist im Prinzip nur ein Metall-Block.
Ist nicht schwer sowas zu produzieren, damit es auch über 10 Jahre hält.




Lexx schrieb:


> und ein rein österreichisches Unternehmen ist



Warum sollte dadurch der erhöhte Gewinn gerechtfertigt sein?




Lexx schrieb:


> Übrigens: Deine "Signatur" irritiert mich.



Mit Absicht, da ich Autist bin!


----------



## Lexx (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Mit Absicht, da ich Autist bin!


Bin ich auch, diagnostiziert, sogar ziemlich arg, nach ICD10.

Metallblock, ned wirklich, eher ein ausgeklügeltes System, das möglichst effizient die aufgenommene Wärme 
in einen zu-/druchgeführten Luftstrom abgeben soll. Und das dürften die besonders gut hinbekommen.
Wenn ich mir die die Lüftertests der letzten 15 Jahre in der PCGH-Print zu Gemüte führe.

Und red' dich jetzt nicht auf deinen Autismus aus, das wäre bequem und (selbst-)verantwortungslos, ich habe
Menschen erlebt, die beim geringsten "Kontakt" mit der Aussenwelt zu brüllen beginnen.

Geht mir manchmal auch so, wenn ich zu viel Zeitung/Nachrichten/Medien konsumiere...


----------



## Das_DinG (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> Metallblock, ned wirklich, eher ein ausgeklügeltes System, das möglichst effizient die aufgenommene Wärme
> in einen zu-/druchgeführten Luftstrom abgeben soll. Und das dürften die besonders gut hinbekommen.



Die unterschiedlichen chinesischen Fabriken stellen die Blöcke nach beinahe demselben Verfahren her...




Lexx schrieb:


> Und red' dich jetzt nicht auf deinen Autismus aus, das wäre bequem und (selbst-)verantwortungslos, ich habe
> Menschen erlebt, die beim geringsten "Kontakt" mit der Aussenwelt zu brüllen beginnen.
> 
> Geht mir manchmal auch so, wenn ich zu viel Zeitung/Nachrichten/Medien konsumiere...



Ist keine Ausrede, ich reagiere sogar im höheren Alter noch agressiver als ich es mit 10 tat...aber wir leben ja auch in einer sehr gewalttätigen, inhumanen, leblosen Gesellschaft...


----------



## Lexx (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen chinesischen Fabriken stellen die Blöcke nach beinahe demselben Verfahren her


Pfeiff auf die Chinesen.
Ich will, dass österreichische Angestellte ihren Job haben, Gehalt bekommen,
Steuern und in die Sozialsysteme einzahlen/stützen, Forschung und Entwicklung in Europa bleiben.
(Das kommt uns beiden zugute?)

Keine China-Ware 16.000 Kilometer über die Meere geschippert werden, die Ozeane und die Luft 
verdrecken. 

Aber dieses Thema soll nicht Teil des Themas werden.


----------



## Das_DinG (20. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> Pfeiff auf die Chinesen.
> Ich will, dass österreichische Angestellte ihren Job haben, Gehalt bekommen,
> Steuern und in die Sozialsysteme einzahlen/stützen, Forschung und Entwicklung in Europa bleiben.
> (Das kommt uns beiden zugute?)
> ...



Dann stellt sich zum zweiten mal meine Frage:

Warum sollte dadurch der erhöhte Gewinn gerechtfertigt sein?

Die Österreich sind ein sehr kleines und sehr unsympathisches Volk...eben so wie  Christoph Waltz sehr gut hier beschrieben hat:

Achtung, englisch !!

P.S.
Nein, mir kommt ein Unternehmerischer Gewinn nicht zugute...zudem bin ich nicht mal Europäer

Außerdem ist das ein typisch Österreichisches Denken, und diese Menschen habe ich sehr oft diskriminierend und rassistisch erlebt...wird hier nur anders impliziert mit deiner "Forderung"


----------



## empy (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Mit Absicht, da ich Autist bin!



Ich glaube nicht, dass Autisten das mit Absicht machen.



Lexx schrieb:


> Keine China-Ware 16.000 Kilometer über die Meere geschippert werden, die Ozeane und die Luft
> verdrecken.



Ähm, naja, zumindest die Lüfter scheinen in China/Taiwan gefertigt zu werden. Ich glaube allgemein kommt man über "designed in" nicht außerhalb von China/Taiwan hin.



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das ein typisch Österreichisches  Denken, und diese Menschen habe ich sehr oft diskriminierend und  rassistisch erlebt...wird hier nur anders impliziert mit deiner  "Forderung"



Die Ironie dieser Aussage ist dir aber schon nicht entgangen, oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> Pfeiff auf die Chinesen.
> Ich will, dass österreichische Angestellte ihren Job haben, Gehalt bekommen,
> Steuern und in die Sozialsysteme einzahlen/stützen, Forschung und Entwicklung in Europa bleiben.
> (Das kommt uns beiden zugute?)
> ...



Ähm du weißt schon das Noctua eine Verbindung aus Rascom (Östereich) und Kolink Taiwan ist, letzter ist der Fertiger? Die Kühler und Lüfter werden in Taiwan und China gefertigt, die werden nicht bei den Nachbarn zusammengelötet  In Österreich finder der Vertrieb, Design und Entwicklung statt. Die Noctuas werden also genau so "16.000 Kilometer" verschippert


----------



## 4thVariety (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Kann nur gutes über diesen Enermax berichten. 230W TDP reicht für alle Formen des casual Overclocken und das Ding ist absolut leise. Noctua sagt sicherhalbshalber noch nicht wieviel Watt die abführen können. 

Enermax ETS-T50 AXE Silent Edition, CPU-Kuehler


----------



## Banana-OG (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Auch deine Wohnung ist ganz sicher schon voller China Produkte.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



4thVariety schrieb:


> Kann nur gutes über diesen Enermax berichten. 230W TDP reicht für alle Formen des casual Overclocken und das Ding ist absolut leise. Noctua sagt sicherhalbshalber noch nicht wieviel Watt die abführen können.
> 
> Enermax ETS-T50 AXE Silent Edition, CPU-Kuehler



230 watt mit dem Kühler  verarschen kann ich mich selbst.
Wobei ... mit einer Heatplate Temperatur von ka. 150 C° @230W Abwärme bestimmt möglich.
Einer CPU bringt das aber herzlich wenig.


----------



## Das_DinG (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



empy schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Autisten das mit Absicht machen.



Die Irritierung ist Absicht....daß ich so nen schlechten Humor habe kann ich leider nicht ändern, ist halt zurückzuführen auf Autismus und die somit fehlende soziale Komponente...




empy schrieb:


> Die Ironie dieser Aussage ist dir aber schon nicht entgangen, oder?



In meiner Aussage steckt Ironie???


----------



## Gizfreak (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Habe den U12A heute erhalten und natürlich gleich einmal verbaut, mein 2700X wird bei 4,3GHz und 1,45V nicht wärmer als 60°C bei ca. 1400U/min und ist dabei unhörbar. Dazu ist die Kompatibilität dank 120mm Formfaktor mit RAM-Sticks und GPU kein Problem und der Einbau kinderleicht.

Ja, die 100€ sind verdammt viel für einen Luftkühler aber das war mal ein Investment für viele kommende Jahre.


----------



## dynastes (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> In meiner Aussage steckt Ironie???




Oh, ich hoffe es sehr.


----------



## Das_DinG (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



dynastes schrieb:


> Oh, ich hoffe es sehr.



Ist wohl von der Interpretation abhängig...


----------



## Das_DinG (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Gizfreak schrieb:


> Ja, die 100€ sind verdammt viel für einen Luftkühler aber das war mal ein Investment für viele kommende Jahre.



Das war offensichtlich KEIN Investment, sowas nennt man eher Konsum


----------



## JunglistMovement (21. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Gizfreak schrieb:


> Habe den U12A heute erhalten und natürlich gleich einmal verbaut, mein 2700X wird bei 4,3GHz und 1,45V nicht wärmer als 60°C bei ca. 1400U/min und ist dabei unhörbar. Dazu ist die Kompatibilität dank 120mm Formfaktor mit RAM-Sticks und GPU kein Problem und der Einbau kinderleicht.
> 
> Ja, die 100€ sind verdammt viel für einen Luftkühler aber das war mal ein Investment für viele kommende Jahre.



Hab jetzt keine wirkliche Relation weil ich meine CPU nicht auf 4,3 peitschen kann, aber glaub das Teil schlägt meinen NH-U14S. Sehr nice.


----------



## empy (22. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Die Irritierung ist Absicht....daß ich so nen schlechten Humor habe kann ich leider nicht ändern, ist halt zurückzuführen auf Autismus und die somit fehlende soziale Komponente...



Wenn die Irritierung Absicht ist, liegt die aber nicht an deinem schlechten Humor, sondern daran, dass du irritieren willst. Das hat übrigens eine sehr soziale Komponente.


----------



## BxBender (22. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Ich habe gerade gelesen:

"Neuer PENTIUM Kühler für 100 Euro"

Da dachte ich schon: "Geil, endlich nen Pentium 4 auf 4Ghz hochknüppeln und gut kühlen" ^^ LOL


----------



## Lexx (22. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Das war offensichtlich KEIN Investment, sowas nennt man eher Konsum



Ich zitiere aus einem anderen Forum. Meine Erfahrungen decken sich zu 100%:



> Ich hab 2007 meinen U12P zusammen mit einem Sockel 775 Core2Duo System  gekauft, dann zwei Mal das System und den Sockel gewechselt und der  rennt bis heute auf meinem Ivy Bridge mit 4GHz. Zwei Mal gratis  Nachrüst-Sets zugeschickt bekommen. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Nach  zwölf Jahren rennt der wie am ersten Tag. Würde immer wieder Noctua  kaufen!





> Der Preis relativiert sich, da man einen Noctua Kühler locker über 8-12 Jahre und 4-6 Sockel nutzen kann.
> Umrüstkits gibt’s Gratis und den besten Support obendrauf.


----------



## Das_DinG (22. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Lexx schrieb:


> _Der Preis relativiert sich, da man einen Noctua Kühler locker über 8-12 Jahre und 4-6 Sockel nutzen kann._
> _Umrüstkits gibt’s Gratis und den besten Support obendrauf._



Denselben Service bieten auch andere Hersteller an, ohne 100 Euro ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Habts ihr bald?^^ Auf den letzten 3 Seiten wurde nur irgendein Mist über Autismus und China gebrabbelt, interessiert nicht!

Wollt ihr das Beste, zahl ihr das Meiste, war so, ist so, wird immer so bleiben. Noctua ist in vielen Disziplinen der Konkurrenz eben noch ein ticken Vorraus und lässt sich das entsprechend bezahlen. Das ist nicht nur die Leistung, nicht nur die Qualität, nicht nur der Support, das ist das Gesamtpaket an sich und das ist eben unheimlich rund. Wollt ihr keine 100€ zahlen, bekommt ist woanders günstiger auch was schönes.


----------



## 4thVariety (23. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Es werden wirklich 230W TDP für den Enermax ETS-T50 (40€) angegeben, was nicht ungewöhnlich für einen Kühler dieser Größe ist. Der Dark Rock 4 Pro (80€) kommt auf den gleichen Wert, hat die gleiche Anzahl von Heatpipes aber den Lüfter in der Mitte, weil das Metall gespalten ist. Letzteren hat Enermax nicht, wüsste auch nicht was der Vorteil von dem Design sein sollte bei den Flowspeeds. Man bedenke allein wie klein das 95W Referenzdesign von Intel ist. Vergleichen damit hat man hier das vierfache Volumen, viel mehr Masse zum Absorbieren und viel mehr Fläche zum Abstrahlen der Wärme. Der Alpenföhn Olymp (65€) liefert sogar 340W TDP angeblich, das wären die meisten Luftgekühlten TDP die ich so kenne, aber die Preis/Leistung ist schlechter. BeQuiet AIO mit  360mm Radiator (150€)  behauptet 450W zu können. Eine Kompakt WaKü mit 120mm Radiator (ca. 100€)  kann man sich eigentlich sparen, die macht auch nur so im Bereich 270W.

Auch Noctua selbst liefert schon Kühler in der Kategorie 250W, z.B. den Noctua NH-U9 TR4-SP3 (70€)  Den aber nur für Threadripper. Daher finde ich es logisch, dass Noctua auch für alle anderen Sockel einsteigt mit einem 250W+ Kühler. Aber der Preis ist sinnbefreit, so wie preise im Kühlersegment schon länger komplett überzogen sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

TDP Angaben sind halt sinnlos, kann man knicken


----------



## 4thVariety (23. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> TDP Angaben sind halt sinnlos, kann man knicken



TDP und das Verständnis darum ist was unsere Computer kühlt und unsere Chipdesigns beherrschbar macht. Computer werden nicht mit Geld gekühlt, sondern mit Phyisk.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Im Prinzip ja, mit den Herstellerangaben kannst du trotzdem nichts machen, außer sie an die Wand zu kleben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*



4thVariety schrieb:


> TDP und das Verständnis darum ist was unsere Computer kühlt und unsere Chipdesigns beherrschbar macht. Computer werden nicht mit Geld gekühlt, sondern mit Phyisk.



Computer werden aber auch in der Gegenwart von Menschen gekühlt. Und keine deiner TDP-Spezifikationen wird von einer Lautheits-Angabe begleitet. Der ursprüngliche ETS-T50 brüllt beispielsweise mit über 3 Sone (nicht mit der 0,8-Sone-Silent-Edition zu verwechseln <= Test in 05/19), während der DRP4 maximal 1,4 Sone erreicht. In der Praxis lautet die Frage aber: Wie kalt ist die CPU unter den Bedingungen, die man am eigenen Schreibtisch akzeptiert. Bei 1,0 Sone und 130 Watt Heizleistung liegt der NH-U12A beispielsweise 2,2 K vor dem alten Axe (aber 0,5 K hinter dem DRP).


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (25. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Ich frage mich warum man bis jetzt keine bessere kühlungsalternativen erfunden hat. Wir haben seit was weiß ich wie lange stinknormale Lüfter oder Wasserkühler und sonst nichts die alltags tauglich ist. Es muss doch was besseres geben???????


----------



## Narbennarr (26. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

dann setz dich hin und denk nach


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (26. März 2019)

*AW: Noctua: Neuer Premium-CPU-Kühler steht in den Startlöchern*

Das müssen die Profis die auch damit arbeiten. Mein Beruf ist was anderes.


----------

